# gaining muscle help!!



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Today I went the the cougar classic, my first show with this years guys.
Well I got 2nd to last, last, then last again (3 goats, 3 heats).
Their low on muscle and I don't know what else.. The judge seemed to favor goats that were lifted off the ground but I dont do that persional it look dumb and weird to me. He also seemed to prefer kids that wernt in long sleve showshirts and were in.pollos or a nice shirt(or maby that just ended up happening like that).Does anyone have any ideal on how to build lots of muscle with out running them, I don't like running them because I had a friend that ran and walked with hers and it wanted to run in the ring I also don't have any hills to walk them one. 
Im feeding show master x-clamation.
One of those three tho weight 102 and can't weigh more th
an 115 by February but needs mmuscle on him. 
Any help?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/im-not-sure-how-build-muscle-135240/


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

See iv looked and acctually looked before posting this blog/form or whatever you wanna call it.
the only thing I can find is the jug thing and I can't get anyone to reply on how it works and iv tryed.but can't figure it out on how it works. I'm already giving them supplements; express-O and show bloom.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

You could try putting their feeder up so they have to put their front feet on a block to reach the feed... I see lots of people that do that. Also, a big factor in muscling is the genetics... That doesn't mean that you have to have a super expensive goat, but the more boer/ meat breed is bred into them the more muscle they should have.... If they also have toys to jump up onto that can help too. My goats have a barrel that the jump on and roll around.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have them eating raised and them standing on a senderblock.
I have a see-saw for them to play with in their pin.









I know its partly in genetics :/ their $300 goats... or were.
Shortly after we got them they all Got diareah 
Then later on they get diareah again... lets just say I wont be going back to that breader because that's never happened to my 2 other wethers I got from someone else this year and last( their back yard goats they sell for meat.. really arnt any good) that I have for extras . Or my does who I got from someone else... 
(Sorry for the babbaling) 
So they've kinda lost a lot :/


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Huhhh??? Whatchu Talkin Bout WILLIS?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

They lost all their muscle mass since theyv got diareah twice in other words


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you have picture of them? That can help me determine if their fat or just light muscled. Each goat might have to be worked differently. Some muscle building comes down to how the goat is built. Their like people and are all different.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

There's from the show this weekend
Ill take some better ones eather tonight or tomaro 
Sorry for the bad quality


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would get a can of pennies or something and have someone who doesn't handle them follow them while shaking it. Basically get people who won't handle them to get them to run. Have you heard of a chariot? Its fairly common in lambs. I use it for my goats and it helps with the leg muscle. 

As long as no one is really narrow tracking in the back then you should be able to run them however. My wether last year knew if he had a dog leash on he could run, if it was a show chain he behaved.


----------

